# Squat Squat



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has been following the news about a riot that broke out in Denmark when the government evicted some form of Leftist squatting group. It turned violent at a protest, injuries. 

Here's more:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070301.wdaneprot0301/BNStory/International

even more...
http://tinyurl.com/27dg8q

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/03/04 02:23


----------



## Mady (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah i saw this, this is what should happen wherever squats are evicted. That way the damage is unproportional and they will think twice next time.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah right, if only the world worked that way. This just brings the fist down harder for everyone else. Government takes this as a threat that must be stopped once it turns violent. not a worthy adversary. It's good there is resistance, but it is futile if everyone doesn't stand up.


----------



## Mady (Mar 3, 2007)

Things do work like that to an extent, if they are loosing more money from it than they would be if they just left um alone they will at least think twice. I think this is a very effective protest.


----------



## Mady (Mar 3, 2007)

I do agree that everyone needs to stand up and smash the state together of course though!


----------



## solo (Mar 4, 2007)

Worst of all, some fucking Christian group is being given the place by the government. Burn it down.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 4, 2007)

*solo wrote:*


> Worst of all, some fucking Christian group is being given the place by the government. Burn it down.



I guess Denmark wasn't as anti religion/conservative values as I had always though. Denmark always came off as progressive place, to me at least.


----------



## Mady (Mar 4, 2007)

Yah i had to do a report on it, they are technicly a monarchy, but they are really socialist. And where as i view socialism as just another state imposed hierachy, it seems to work really well for them.


----------



## solo (Mar 4, 2007)

To me socialism is workers democratic control over the means of production and the economy (as opposed to capitalist control or politician control). I imagine that Denmark is a hybrid of capitalist and workers power. Taking away a basic need (shelter) and giving the place to a bunch of god fearing people has nothing to do with socialism and probably a lot to do with selling to the highest bidder. But then again, I haven't read much about this squat.


----------



## Mady (Mar 5, 2007)

Its governmental programs are "Socialesque"


----------



## scottlikesapples (Mar 5, 2007)

You'll find a lot more info here than on google http://www.indymedia.org/en/index.shtml
Plus there is photos news clips etc.


In solidarity with Ungdomshuset


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2007)

wow, they really put up a stink out there, fucking awesome... hopefully they'll think twice before doing that again... here's some youtube clips:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=97565E62AFBFA97A"]http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p ... 62AFBFA97A[/ame]

too bad it's getting demolished though:

http://www.indymedia.org/en/2007/03/881299.shtml

god i hate society sometimes.


----------



## solo (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope that whatever the Christians build in its place, it is promptly demolished again and again.

The price of fucking with squatters shelter needs to be increased greatly.


----------

